# Video Card requires hardware transform and lighting



## carlee_76 (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,

My son just bought Rise of Nations:Rise of Legends - he was super stoked when it arrived - however we've installed it, and it turns out the video card doesn't meet requirements.

He's got an "old" computer, which I know isn't very good (details below), and what I'm not sure of is whether we can update the video card ourselves for a reasonable price (or whether we should start all over again).

I'm not very computer literate I'm sorry, but reading some other threads, you guys seem really helpful.

Acer
AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3000+, 1.81 Ghz, 192 MB Ram
Running Windows XP
Video card: VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro ICP.

I've read different things that say that you can't change an integrated card (and I think this is one). Also actual computer stores have tried selling us video cards for Aud$150, but I've seen them online for under $50. I'm really not sure how they differ, but the salespeople have implied that the cheaper ones will only work on the one game???

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to tsf. Wow thats a pretty low end machine. You gotta just get a new machine. I mean I could recommend all kind of part upgrades but I would just get a new computer. That computer needs more ram, a better cpu, and a video card. The pc doesn't even have our minimum requirement of ram for xp let alone a game to be playing too.

We can definitely help you buy a new computer, you would be surprised what you can get today for only a couple hundred bucks. But if you truly want this to play it I can show some cards and some more ram but I really wouldn't put money into this pc.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you can, please read the Video Card Primer and port back with what kind of slots your PC has. We can likely find something that'll easily work with your PC that won't break the bank.


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

You could try this program: http://www.3dfxzone.it/dir/tools/3d_analyze/index.php

This program uses you CPU to emulate some graphics settings, this program may get the game up and running but, running well is a different story!


----------



## carlee_76 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the really prompt responses.

Emosun, I know the system is pathetic, but my son's only 9 and for what he needs it for, it works fine (until now of course). I do certainly agree with not pouring $$ into it though. I guess I was just looking for a cheap option to let him play the game.

Ebackhus - now I'm going to show how very little I know... how do I find out what the Video Card Primer is? I've googled it and got a whole pile of articles on PCI and AGP amongst other things, but I'm afraid I'm lost???

Trying not to be too big a pain... thanks for everything so far.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Well if your still interested then we can find you a couple cheap parts to get the thing to play it, it really isn't going to play well tho. Post the actual make and model of the Acer and we can see what expansion slots it has and go from there.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

No worries, mate. http://www.techsupportforum.com/f24/agp-pci-and-pci-express-a-primer-206588.html


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

'Integrated' means the graphics are controlled by a chip on the motherboard. You can upgrade to a dedicated graphics card, but with it being an old computer it might only have the slower PCI slots. If it has an AGP slot, then you can get a much better graphics card.

Can you give us a price limit for the upgrade? We should be able to find you a good card that's suitable for your system and can handle Rise Of Nations. Also, an extra 256mb of RAM would greatly improve the performance of Windows and the game.


----------

